# 67 gto seats



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

Do orginal 67 GTO seats have head rest ? I have a set that have metal backs and head rest but not sure they are from a 67.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Headrests were optional in 67...post a pic.


----------



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

*seats*


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thats them...nice score, 67's also lock in the back position where as 66' did'nt...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice score....that's an understatement. All the one's I've seen (not many in 30 plus years) have the reclining passenger seat when headrests are spec'd . Check and see if you have an extra lever on the pass. side!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Is that a nice Pontiac engine I see in the background?


----------



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

*engine*

Yes just got it;
ws block 30over
670-d-heads
ra manifolds coated with eastwood ceramic iron,not sure what that will do for the motor ?
new rochester carb
all date correct
The guy just got it back from the shop all new.I gave 1500.00 with a guaranteed-good deal ?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I think so!:cheers


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal to me!


----------



## billcocarb (Aug 12, 2011)

That's a great deal on the engine. I have over $2200 just in all the parts in my WT motor!!!


----------

